# any way to remove E46 non-folding rear seat?



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

unfortunately i didn't get the folding seat option or cold weather package, and am now in need of transporting a long item... i asked my dealer and he said it is next to impossible due to the rear seat being a structural part of the vehicle in my model ('04 325i sedan). has anyone managed to open it up anyway?

thanks,
dorkus


----------



## Staszek (Jan 28, 2004)

dorkus said:


> unfortunately i didn't get the folding seat option or cold weather package, and am now in need of transporting a long item... i asked my dealer and he said it is next to impossible due to the rear seat being a structural part of the vehicle in my model ('04 325i sedan). has anyone managed to open it up anyway?
> 
> thanks,
> dorkus


How much room do you need, there is a way to punch out the whole for the ski pass through, but you would have to change the seat.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

how often do you need to transport this long item? :dunno: i sometimes wish the coupe doesn't have the fold down. :tsk: how about renting another car or roof rack? :dunno:


----------



## Staszek (Jan 28, 2004)

HW said:


> how often do you need to transport this long item? :dunno: i sometimes wish the coupe doesn't have the fold down. :tsk: how about renting another car or roof rack? :dunno:


I agree I mean at first I hated that my sedan didnt have the folding seats, but now I am seeing how well the structure is holding up and how tight the car is after so many miles and years and I am glad that the rear is solid.


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

Staszek said:


> How much room do you need


just need to fit the side boards of a dissassembled IKEA bed - 78" long, maybe 7" x 1.5" crossection. it's a one-time thing and would be convenient if i could manage it in my 3, otherwise i will have to borrow my parents' minivan.

is it that much better for rigidity and long term fit to have the fixed seats? i would have thought the car was designed with folding seatsin mind and the only difference was the seat back itself (that's how most cars are at any rate), but sounds like the fixed seats are more integral than that.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

dorkus said:


> just need to fit the side boards of a dissassembled IKEA bed - 78" long, maybe 7" x 1.5" crossection. it's a one-time thing and would be convenient if i could manage it in my 3, otherwise i will have to borrow my parents' minivan.
> 
> is it that much better for rigidity and long term fit to have the fixed seats? i would have thought the car was designed with folding seatsin mind and the only difference was the seat back itself (that's how most cars are at any rate), but sounds like the fixed seats are more integral than that.


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=656405&postcount=10
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52170&highlight=stiffness+coupe+sedan

For the E46:
Sedan (w/o folding seats): 18000Nm/deg of torsion
Sedan (w/folding seats): 13000Nm
Sport wagon (w/folding seats): 14000Nm
Coupe (w/folding seats): 12500Nm
Convertible: 10500Nm

i've also heard that the windshield is also an integral part of the stiffness of the modern car. jacking up the car when the windshield is removed (for repair) can put the chassis out of shape.


----------



## Staszek (Jan 28, 2004)

dorkus said:


> just need to fit the side boards of a dissassembled IKEA bed - 78" long, maybe 7" x 1.5" crossection. it's a one-time thing and would be convenient if i could manage it in my 3, otherwise i will have to borrow my parents' minivan.
> 
> is it that much better for rigidity and long term fit to have the fixed seats? i would have thought the car was designed with folding seatsin mind and the only difference was the seat back itself (that's how most cars are at any rate), but sounds like the fixed seats are more integral than that.


The Ski pass through can be knocked out, I cant find the DIY but I am looking.


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

HW said:


> For the E46:
> Sedan (w/o folding seats): 18000Nm/deg of torsion
> Sedan (w/folding seats): 13000Nm
> Sport wagon (w/folding seats): 14000Nm
> ...


hm, interesting... guess it's almost like having a rear strut brace.  i think i would rather have the convenience of fold-down as my 325i is my only car and my gf and i like to make a lot of IKEA runs (she likes that place way too much), but it's nice to know there is some benefit to not having them (no creaks later), and if i really need to haul things i should use a minivan or SUV anyway.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Staszek said:


> The Ski pass through can be knocked out, I cant find the DIY but I am looking.


If it's temporary, I think you can grind out the passthru hole (I'm not sure if it's just some spot welds or if you need to cut all the way through the steel) then just leave the back of the seat out for transport. No ned to buy a new seatback.


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

Kaz said:


> If it's temporary, I think you can grind out the passthru hole (I'm not sure if it's just some spot welds or if you need to cut all the way through the steel) then just leave the back of the seat out for transport. No ned to buy a new seatback.


cool, it sounds like a bit of work but might be worth investigating... i will need to look up some DIYs to see how to remove the seat back. are there models with a fixed (non-folding) rear seat but with a ski pass-through?


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

dorkus said:


> cool, it sounds like a bit of work but might be worth investigating... i will need to look up some DIYs to see how to remove the seat back. are there models with a fixed (non-folding) rear seat but with a ski pass-through?


Yes; the skibag can be retrofitted to a car with a fixed seatback pretty easily.

The seat bottom and back just pull out. If you have a fixed seatback, you'll need to trim the padding for the passthru and then just knock out the passthru panel (it is pre scored).

I took mine out to fit the sunshade, go here for photos...

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45744&highlight=rear+sunshade+saturday


----------



## Staszek (Jan 28, 2004)

I actually want the ski pass through I might knock mine out, wonder how hard it is to find a new top part of the seat with the pass through.


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

Scott ZHP said:


> I took mine out to fit the sunshade, go here for photos...
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45744&highlight=rear+sunshade+saturday


great info, thanks a ton... so the seat back just pulls right off? will i have to replace any plastic rivets, or will it fit back on w/o too much problem? also, does middle seat comfort suffer w/the cutout removed, or does the seat have some hard backing to prevent that?


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

HW said:


> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=656405&postcount=10
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52170&highlight=stiffness+coupe+sedan
> 
> For the E46:
> ...


Holy cow! Thanks HW! This site has just such cool info. It had never dawned on me that cars without the fold down rear seat had higher structural rigidity... :thumbup:


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

*never mind...*

i just tried loading the boards into the passenger cabin with the front passenger seat back all the way down, and it fit quite handily with plenty of room to spare... no need to go ripping the rear seat backs off after all.  i think you can easily accommodate 7' boards in there if they're not too wide; there's more space than i was expecting. :thumbup: thanks everyone for all the helpful tips anyway.


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

Staszek said:


> I actually want the ski pass through I might knock mine out, wonder how hard it is to find a new top part of the seat with the pass through.


Not sure what you mean, you dont need to replace anything. Just fold down the rear armrest and pull on the fabric flap. The skibag passthru will be staring you in the face.

You'll need to figure out something for the trunk liner (it needs a hole cut in it), but thats easily re-trimmed using the piece you just cut out.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

My suggestion is to get the Thule 753 basic roof rack. Cost ranges from $120 to $175 from the internet stores.


----------



## Staszek (Jan 28, 2004)

Scott ZHP said:


> Not sure what you mean, you dont need to replace anything. Just fold down the rear armrest and pull on the fabric flap. The skibag passthru will be staring you in the face.
> 
> You'll need to figure out something for the trunk liner (it needs a hole cut in it), but thats easily re-trimmed using the piece you just cut out.


My back seat doesnt have an armrest in the middle


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

Staszek said:


> My back seat doesnt have an armrest in the middle


neither does mine.  i was actually really annoyed when i discovered this. i paid enough for the car, it has auto climate control and a 10 speaker stereo, and i don't even get a rear armrest????


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

Staszek said:


> My back seat doesnt have an armrest in the middle


Ah right, 323. You're SOL without a new back panel.


----------



## Staszek (Jan 28, 2004)

Scott ZHP said:


> Ah right, 323. You're SOL without a new back panel.


Its not that important to me I never sit back there, but it would be nice to carry long things


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

so which models have a rear arm rest? only the ones with the ski pass-through and/or folding rear seat?


----------



## Hou330izhp (May 25, 2004)

dorkus said:


> so which models have a rear arm rest? only the ones with the ski pass-through and/or folding rear seat?


I have the rear armrest but I don't have the ski pass-through or the folding rear seat. (2003 330i ZHP)


----------



## AG (Apr 24, 2002)

dorkus said:


> so which models have a rear arm rest? only the ones with the ski pass-through and/or folding rear seat?


or if you order leather.


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

Hou330izhp said:


> I have the rear armrest but I don't have the ski pass-through or the folding rear seat. (2003 330i ZHP)


well, i can only conclude the rear armrest is included in the price premium of the 330i over the 325i. how lame.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

dorkus said:


> well, i can only conclude the rear armrest is included in the price premium of the 330i over the 325i. how lame.


i don't have a front armrest. which seems to make more sense to have seeing how these are supposed to be a _driver's car_... and _the ultimate _ driving machine.  :tsk: but sadly, the oem armrest is a bit awkward for those who drive manual as one would often bump their elbows on it while shifting . :tsk:


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

Hou330izhp said:


> I have the rear armrest but I don't have the ski pass-through or the folding rear seat. (2003 330i ZHP)


 :stupid:

I think it comes standard with the 330. I dont have a skibag, a folding seat, or leather.
There is a factory retrofit kit to add the skibag if you want it. I have a PDF somewhere.


----------

